# Family hotel in Dublin 2 ad 3 kids Easter hols



## sparky11 (22 Feb 2012)

I have gone through the majority of posts here looking for advice re: a dublin city family hotel. We are bringing our 3 kids to a show at the 02 during the Easter holidays. Planning on making it a 2-3 night trip and explore Dublin. Kids have never been before. 

Can anyone recommend a nice hotel for same.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Feb 2012)

The only hotel I can think of that has a pool in Dublin is the Merrion.  It is a well expensive hotel though.

Off the top of my head, Jurys on the Quays is nice.  It is walking distance to the 02 and also very close to town.  The Morrision further up the quays is nice also.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Feb 2012)

The Clarion Hotel IFSC is near to O2 and has a pool though looking at OP that's not mentioned there. Not sure if they do family rooms or what it's like.

Check Tripadvisor's Dublin Forum for family hotels info.


----------



## sparky11 (22 Feb 2012)

It would be nice to have a pool at the hotel. The kids have been looking forward to this trip since Christmas. The show tickets were the only thing they asked for at Christmas and they have been saving their few euro every week for this trip. I want to try and make it as enjoyable as possible for them. Neither my wife or I have much experience of Dublin so I was hoping to get a bit of advice on hotels and a few attractions.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Feb 2012)

If you have a look at any of the hotels on the Luas lines it might be another adventure for them to travel on the trams and may give you a cheaper/better option. The red line would give access to the Zoo in Phoenix Park also.   should help with reviews.

These key posts are probably dated but might help.  This post might be useful also.  The Green Isle as mentioned in this thread has a swimming pool

The Easter holiday period might curtail the special offers for hotels but the offers in the Indo etc. might be worth a look over.

I would always recommend not to take an offer where you pay all upfront as someone might get sick near to the time and you may have to cancel.  Usually 24 hours notice to the hotel might mean possible loss of a booking deposit only.


----------



## argentina (22 Feb 2012)

The Maldron hotel across the river from the IFSC is nice and has a pool
http://www.maldronhotels.com/hotel-cardiff-lane/

Friends of mine (Family of 4) stayed in the Bewleys at the RDS and said it was very family friendly with nice big rooms - no pool though


----------



## Sandals (22 Feb 2012)

Iv three kids and its terrible hard to get a room often for the five of us, many hotels want you to book two rooms. Id appreciate it if you could me know how you got on as planning a trip ourselves in summer.

Zoo is a great day out, just there last december on the facebook offer of €10 only for us all.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Feb 2012)

Sandals said:


> Iv three kids and its terrible hard to get a room often for the five of us, many hotels want you to book two rooms. Id appreciate it if you could me know how you got on as planning a trip ourselves in summer.



This thread from above mentions catering for families although not exactly city centre recommendations.


----------



## sparky11 (23 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Thinking of going for the Croke Park Hotel. Doesnt have a pool but looks like a nice hotel. A tour of the stadium would go down a treat with the boys.


----------



## T McGibney (23 Feb 2012)

I recommend the Croke Park, it is a lovely hotel, with nice rooms and free parking. They offer special deals for families.

We've found the Premier Inn near the airport to be very family friendly, and our kids have enjoyed staying there. It is situated in a rather soulless retail park but if you have a car its easily accessible from the M50.


----------



## sparky11 (23 Feb 2012)

So we going to stay for 3 nights, Do the Zoo, Stadium tour, wrestling at the 02.
Anyone have any other ideas for things to do. Thinking about Kilmainham Gaol. 

Regarding Dublin Bus - Is there a special ticket I should get to use for the 3 days.

Thanks everyone for replies, boys are really excited about the trip. While the wrestling tickets didnt provide much enjoyment on Christmas Day they are doing the trick now.


----------



## Hurling Fan (23 Feb 2012)

As you're picking a hotel without a swimming pool, what about the National Acquatic Centre - kids will love it.


----------



## sparky11 (23 Feb 2012)

Anyone know of any admission deals for Dublin Zoo.


----------



## ccraig (24 Feb 2012)

*Dublin hotel*

Great question, I would have chosen somewhere more central personally but that begged the question 'to get closer to what?'

Try and list a number of things that the kids would enjoy and that might help.

I would think:
Wax museum
Dublin zoo
Gaiety for an evening
Natural history museum

Maybe others can contribute but the age of the kids would be important


----------



## Woodie (24 Feb 2012)

Dublinia


----------



## p15574 (24 Feb 2012)

- National Museum on Kildare St - handier than the new one at Collins Barracks
- Stephen's Green to feed the ducks
- Grafton St for the ambience

The Wax Museum and Dublinia are good for the kids but I'm not sure I'd pay full price for them - not bad if there's a deal going though. The Hard Rock Cafe is interesting for a change, and Thunder Road Cafe across and up the road is a similar style and also do a 'buy an adult meal get a kids one free' deal, I think...


----------



## sparky11 (24 Feb 2012)

ccraig - you hit the nail on the head. Get closer to what. It appears that the places the kids would be interested in are all a bit of a distance from city centre.

1. the main reason for the trip is the WWE smackdown at the 02. Looks like the hotel runs a shuttle bus to the 02 (have to check re: this gig)
2. Dublin Zoo - will have to get the bus out.
3. Kilmainham Gaol - been there as a young kid myself and the experience has always remained with me.
4. Grafton Street - as ccraig rightly mentioned for the ambience (i think the lads will be in awe of this)
5. Read about imagionisty in Sandyford which the 2 younger ones would definetly be interested in. This could be worth at trip.

Anyone know anything about Family tickets on Dublin Bus.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Feb 2012)

Dublin Bus do a 1 day Family Ticket for €11
[broken link removed]

If you wanted to head out to Howth there's a Bus & Rail day ticket for €17.30


These cover 2 adults and 4 children.


----------



## millieforbes (24 Feb 2012)

I think the zoo deals might tend to be offered closer to the date - maybe a week or two in advance. 

I wouldn't worry about the hotel being far away from things - it should be fairly quick to get from the hotel to the city centre, maybe 15-20 minutes during non rush hour times (which should be quieter during easter hols anyway)

the kids might like the night tour of dublin on the ghost bus. also maybe a trip to the cinema at the Savoy might be a bit different if they are used to smaller cinemas. Worth seeing the GPO too as you'll probably pass it a couple of times.


----------



## Hillsalt (24 Feb 2012)

Clarion Liffey Valley is a bit out of town but they have family suites. I stayed there with partner and 2 kiddies a few years ago. There is a fine Asian style restaurant in the hotel. Also, there are dozens of places to eat in the Liffey Valley Shopping centre.

The place seems to be well served by public transport but you'd drive to the city centre in 10 minutes, off peak.


----------

